# jumper kidded safely



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know - this morning, went out - jumper had just kidded a single doe! She hadn't licked it properly, or anything. And was a bit nervous. Jumper being a first timer and an initial reject when she was born, hadn't a clue, so had to hold her, and eventually, just brought the baby in, dried her off, milked jumper into the bottle and fed the little one the colustrom. All is well, brought the cleaned dried off baby back out to her, and they are now bonding. Got a scare the other day when she pushed out that big red thing - but it went back in. Mom and baby are doing fine. :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats! Glad to hear everything turned out well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im so glad she kidded safely -- could have been really bad. 

congrats on the new doeling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the healthy new baby girl!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Pics???? Im glad it went OK- I know you were so worried!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad to hear all is well! That is a relief! Congrats!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:leap: Congrats!! Now where are our pics? :laugh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats!  Glad everything went well!


----------

